# Carbon Getting Gold Out



## Brandt (Sep 20, 2009)

ashing carbon verry slow way putting the carbon in sodium hydroxide works letting it set or faster heat it up the bigger flakes seperate an heating pulls the smaller stuff. then using zinc to get the small stuff. havent used the zinc yet. But they say it works. found this of some university site in Japan!!


----------



## Brandt (Sep 21, 2009)

This came from the carbon.


----------



## Harold_V (Sep 21, 2009)

More details on the processing, please. The color is not good at all. 

Congratulations on the success of recovering with carbon, however. 

Harold


----------



## Brandt (Sep 21, 2009)

Sorry to say the material out of the carbon dryed an put in some dilute nitric acid an most of it was copper small amount of gold. This came out of using dilute lye solution. Carbon came from Jay Harold he said hello.


----------



## Fournines (Sep 21, 2009)

Activated carbon is used to recover gold from aqueous cyanide solutions in the mining industry.

http://www.cyanidecode.org/cyanide_use.php

"Highly activated carbon is used in the dissolved gold recovery process, either by introducing it directly into the CIL (carbon-in-leach) tanks or into separate CIP (carbon-in-pulp) tanks after leaching. The activated carbon adsorbs the dissolved gold from the leach slurry thereby concentrating it onto a smaller mass of solids. The carbon is then separated from the slurry by screening and subjected to further treatment to recover the adsorbed gold."

"Activated carbon in contact with a pulp containing gold can typically recover more than 99.5% of the gold in the solution in 8 to 24 hours, depending on the reactivity of the carbon, the amount of carbon used and the mixer's efficiency. The loaded carbon is then separated from the pulp by screens that are air or hydrodynamically swept, thus preventing blinding by the near sized carbon particles. The pulp residue is then either thickened to separate the cyanide containing solution for recovery/destruction of the cyanide, or sent directly to the tailings storage facility from which the cyanide containing solution is recycled to the leach plant."


----------



## Brandt (Sep 21, 2009)

Sorry but I dont like using KCN


----------



## Harold_V (Sep 22, 2009)

Brandt said:


> Sorry to say the material out of the carbon dryed an put in some dilute nitric acid an most of it was copper small amount of gold.


I was inclined to say it appeared to be contaminated with copper, but didn't know if that would be appropriate. If you've ever put a torch to a gold Krugerrands, you've seen a similar color appear as it gets hot. Melting such coins (not really coins, but 90% gold and copper alloyed bullion "coins") was common practice when jewelers needed gold for alloying. 

Thanks for the explanation. I'm not familiar with the process you used, so it's hard for me to understand how the copper was not removed with added nitric, unless there wasn't enough used. A hard boil, if the material was finely divided, should have served to remove the vast majority unless it had alloyed with the gold and was not predominant. 



> Carbon came from Jay Harold he said hello.


How nice! Now If I just knew which Jay it was. If he objects to his name being made public, could you please send me a PM with his name, and how you know him? It's been almost ten years since I've been back to Utah, so I'm having a little difficulty remembering all the people I used to know. There were several with the name Jay, so I'd like to be able to put the right face on the name. That being said, please tell him hello for me, and invite him to read the forum if he has any interest. 

Harold


----------



## shadybear (Oct 12, 2009)

In reference to the carbon extraction. Is it possible to use coconut carbon matting to
extract metals from the nitric solution


----------



## Harold_V (Oct 12, 2009)

shadybear said:


> In reference to the carbon extraction. Is it possible to use coconut carbon matting to
> extract metals from the nitric solution


I don't know that is it or isn't possible, but I'm having a hard time understanding why one might want to. You can recover values of interest by other means. 
Do you have something specific in mind?

Harold


----------



## shadybear (Oct 27, 2009)

Harold_V said:


> I don't know that is it or isn't possible, but I'm having a hard time understanding why one might want to. You can recover values of interest by other means.
> Do you have something specific in mind?Harold



I was trying to extract the copper from the solution the coconut fiber carbon matt is suppossed to have high weight retention


----------



## shadybear (Oct 30, 2009)

IS there a better way to get the copper out of the nitric or hcl solutions without contaminating the copper using other metals to drop it


----------



## Irons (Oct 30, 2009)

shadybear said:


> IS there a better way to get the copper out of the nitric or hcl solutions without contaminating the copper using other metals to drop it



Precipitate the CuCl2 with SO2 to get CuCl. Filter and recover the Copper with Iron or use electrolytic recovery. It only takes a .75 volt potential, so there is no Hydrogen given off. It is being done commercially on a large scale (electrolytic reduction).


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Oct 30, 2009)

Irons,

Would you possibly have a link on this?
Here is a link to a copper refiner in Texas.
http://www.asarco.com/AMDC/refining.html

*It only takes a .75 volt potential, so there is no Hydrogen given off. It is being done commercially on a large scale (electrolytic reduction).*


----------



## Oz (Oct 31, 2009)

I am so sorry but I cannot resist. 

This is not a link that Irons refers to, it is most probably based on empirical experience through many years of refining.

We are being conditioned in this information world to think that if anything is true, it must have a “link”.


----------



## Palladium (Oct 31, 2009)

Oz said:


> We are being conditioned in this information world to think that if anything is true, it must have a “link”.




Could i get a link for that link. :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## Oz (Oct 31, 2009)

Somehow Ralph I believe you could.

Society has been lead to believe that what they read is true, regardless of the source. Imagine for a moment if what was on the front page of a newspaper, that is presented as a fact, was actually true. Too funny! And too sad at the same time.

This forum however is a welcome distraction from the fantasy world most live in.

Call me a cynic. 

PS; To be clear for newcomers, Irons has my total respect and speaks from his own vast experience.


----------



## Irons (Oct 31, 2009)

http://www.patentstorm.us/applications/20060163082/fulltext.html

To steal an idea from one person is plagiarism. To steal from many is research.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Oct 31, 2009)

Correct Oz it does not refer to Irons link, it was just one that I found showing the scale that this is done on.

Thanks for the link Irons.


----------



## patnor1011 (Oct 31, 2009)

and what if there is a link, but the link is broken... is that information correct then? :twisted:


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Oct 31, 2009)

Yea it is probably correct you just can't see it. :lol:


----------



## Palladium (Oct 31, 2009)

Irons said:


> http://www.patentstorm.us/applications/20060163082/fulltext.html
> 
> To steal an idea from one person is plagiarism. To steal from many is research.



That was an interesting read. Some good physics.


----------

